
Ask HN: Good technical recruiters for remote positions - vladaionescu
Looking for really good technical recruiters that focus on remote talent to grow our team. With the popularity of remote working lately, I&#x27;m surprised that most recruiting agencies have not yet adapted.<p>Any positive experiences to share?
======
janbernhart
Check
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/willemwijnans/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/willemwijnans/)

(And most agencies follow the preferences of their clients. If almost no
agencies offer remote jobs, apparently this means not a lot of companies need
help with hiring remote engineers)

------
tmastro
Hey Vlad, I'm a co-founder of DevFlight (YC W'19). We're working on a solution
to this problem and I'd love to talk to you. Email is in my profile if you're
interested.

